# Karting was awesome!



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Any pics? *


I saw that Nick had his camera...


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Here are few pics:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

CD-55 is in Kart #3 in pics 2 and 3. It's either Jetfire or me in Kart #3 in the last two pics (I think it's Jetfire, but I'm not sure).


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Looks way cool! Did it get really noisy indoors, or did the helmets provide enough sound insulation?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It gets pretty loud, but not uncomfortably so. Knowledge of sign language is probably a plus, though,  Talking wasn't easy, and anyone wearing a helmet (i.e. the ready driver) was half deaf and nearly mute.

Oh yeah, and have I mentioned that AWD has given me some really BAD cornering habits?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Looks way cool! Did it get really noisy indoors, or did the helmets provide enough sound insulation? *


Read my comments with this in mind...when people are sticking their fingers in their ears at the sound of my tires howling protest as I plow through turns at autocrosses, I usually don't hear a bloody thing. 

When you're in the kart, you're so focused that the volume isn't annoying. You do hear your own kart though, and often hearing it way down in the rev range is the first clue that you totally blew a corner. :eeps: When you're out of the kart and they're all at the far end, it's not bad. When they're nearby, it's loud. Conversation is a lot like in a noisy bar.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *It gets pretty loud, but not uncomfortably so. Knowledge of sign language is probably a plus, though,  Talking wasn't easy, and anyone wearing a helmet (i.e. the ready driver) was half deaf and nearly mute.
> 
> Oh yeah, and have I mentioned that AWD has given me some really BAD cornering habits? *


:lmao: Sounds really fun!


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

I'm not volunteering to organize this (yet ), but there's a great outdoor track for karts in Ventura. Beginners start with sprint karts (one gear, centrifugal clutch), while more advanced people use shifter karts. These are bona-fide open-wheel karts with no engine restrictions, and you pull well over one lateral G in many corners --- it feels like your head's going to pop off. Instruction is good, and similar to a track school --- they teach you the track, and passing zones are designated. The track is flat, but has several interesting sections, kind of like Buttonwillow, but much smaller.

I've done driving days with groups of people from work, and it's a lot of fun. It would be fun to get together a bunch of people from southern California and have a day of karting. Here's the website:

Jim Hall II Kart Racing

This is a kart racing school, and it's quite unlike most any other indoor kart racing places you may have been to before.

Check out the videos on:

Lap videos

The first two videos are sprint karts, while the third one is a shifter kart.

Cost is about $175 per half day.

--Andre


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andre, I officially designate you as the Kart day organizer!


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Raffi,

Damn it! 

OK, so who's interested and when? I think sometime after the holidays, perhaps in January? Then we can post pictures of us standing by the track in the bright sunshine, which is by the beach, for our East Coast friends. 

--Andre


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Andre Yew said:


> *Then we can post pictures of us standing by the track in the bright sunshine, which is by the beach, for our East Coast friends.
> 
> --Andre *


Asshole. 

(Yes, I'm just jealous.)


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> *I'm not volunteering to organize this (yet ), but there's a great outdoor track for karts in Ventura. Beginners start with sprint karts (one gear, centrifugal clutch), while more advanced people use shifter karts. These are bona-fide open-wheel karts with no engine restrictions, and you pull well over one lateral G in many corners --- it feels like your head's going to pop off. Instruction is good, and similar to a track school --- they teach you the track, and passing zones are designated. The track is flat, but has several interesting sections, kind of like Buttonwillow, but much smaller.*


You may want to post this in the general forum so more people can see it.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> *Raffi,
> 
> Damn it!
> 
> ...


I'm interested. You may want to post a new thread in this forum, as well as the general forum, to get more responses. You can also e-mail the local guys I included in my latest e-mails to you.

:thumbup:


----------

